# Lighting and cage placement



## wwmills (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi All,
I read the various posts about cage lighting and am concerned that we are giving Maddy and Morgan too much light. I also would like to pick your brain about the cage placement.
They both get 2 or more hours of out of cage time (Maddy more than Morgan, who is just getting used to flying again. She was clipped.

We live in a townhome right now. Space is an issue, so we put the kid's cage in the TV nook (see picture). Initially reading that they come from the tropics which get 12 hours of sunshine/12 hours of darkness, I installed two rows of dimmable full spectrum LED's to match the brightness of the sun for winter days. The light was on for about 8 hours/day.

Then I read that Budgies should only have 1-2 hours of augmented light! 
What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They should have only 1 to 2 hours of full-spectrum lighting which is different than what most people use in their homes.

Full spectrum lighting is light that contains the UVA rays. 
Full spectrum lighting may be used by people with Seasonal Affective Disorder and there are specific full spectrum bulbs for reptiles and different full spectrum bulbs for birds. 
If you don't want to use Full spectrum lighting, you can ensure your budgies get enough vitamin D3 with a simple supplement. *

*Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should your budgie get*
*
Also, forgive me if I'm just not seeing them, but do you have natural wood perches of varying diameters in the cage? 
All I can see are the dowel perches. Great cage, by the way!!
Natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.**
Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

* 

*


----------



## wwmills (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi Ferybee,
I have 2 dowels which will be replaced by natural wood perches when I find the sizes, but other perches, too, as can be seen by this close up.

The lights I got were plant lights(thinking to mimic sunlight). Since reading of the full-spectrum issue, I have kept the lights off for most of the day. P


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage looks great! Glad you've come to a decision with regard to the lighting in the room.

I would suggest you trim the fringe on the rope boing and tasseled toy down to no more than 1/2 inch.*

*Dangers of Tasseled and Rope Toys for Budgies*


----------



## wwmills (Sep 7, 2020)

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage looks great! Glad you've come to a decision with regard to the lighting in the room.
> 
> I would suggest you trim the fringe on the rope boing and tasseled toy down to no more than 1/2 inch.*
> 
> *Dangers of Tasseled and Rope Toys for Budgies*


Hi again, FeryBee,
Thanks for your suggestion on the fringe. Done.
I learned about problems of the rope after getting it and was going to remove it, but Morgan loves to sit on it. Just keeping my eyes peeled for fraying. Did not think of the tassel- duhh. Our kids don't mess with it, but you can never be too safe!

I found an avian light (full spectrum without UVB) on Amazon. Do you think this would work better?

Thanks so much for your input!
wendy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do think that would be a better option for your budgies than what you are using currently. 
Maybe having a floor lamp or clip on lamp which has an adjustment for the placement of where the bulb is directed would be something you would want as well since the article specifies the distance the full-spectrum lighting should be from the budgies.
You can always just put "regular" bulbs in those fixtures if you wish to use them more than the allotted time period per day.*


----------

